

FREE Piano for your startup - kwijmbo
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/msg/3714891201.html
Hey guys and girls, I'm getting rid of my 88 key upright piano from my apartment. If anyone wants it for their startup, it's free to a good home - but you gotta take it by tomorrow morning.<p>Pauly
======
garysieling
These are pretty common... my dad went through lots of old pianos that schools
discard.

